# My bolivian rams eggs hatched!



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

So excited. This was their second batch of eggs. The first batch were infertile. They hatched early this morning. They moved them to a depression next to the rock they had the eggs on. You have to look real close, but you can see a bunch of movement in the bottom of the depression. Couldn't get a picture of them yet, but I'll get some as soon as they're more visible!


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

scooterlady said:


> So excited. This was their second batch of eggs. The first batch were infertile. They hatched early this morning. They moved them to a depression next to the rock they had the eggs on. You have to look real close, but you can see a bunch of movement in the bottom of the depression. Couldn't get a picture of them yet, but I'll get some as soon as they're more visible!


Were the photos? put the pics


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

If I took a photo you wouldn't be able to see the babies at all...my zoom could be better. As soon as they get a little more visible I'll get some pics...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats! Look forward to pics.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats.I can't wait to see them/


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congratualations!


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Update...I'm going to probably have to wait till they are free swimming. Last night the parents moved the babies back behind some plants and now you can hardly see them...lol! Thanks everyone for your kind congratulations. I promise to get pics as soon as I can!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, they don't like you looking at their babies. It sounds like they are doing well as first time parents, sometimes it takes a couple of tries to get it right.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Finally can see the babies so here's a little video of the little family!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mjnCqphx6Jk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, neat video that is so cool......I bet you are having fun with them! Do you have any idea yet how many?


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Today's the first day I could really see them. They are so tiny! I'll try and count them when they get bigger...


----------

